
AWS Shell – An integrated shell for working with the AWS CLI - vasco
https://github.com/awslabs/aws-shell
======
LukeHoersten
I didn't realize when first looking at it but this is an official Amazon
application. The github account is "awslabs" and it's linked right at the top
of the docs: [https://aws.amazon.com/cli/](https://aws.amazon.com/cli/)

~~~
martin_
Where are you seeing that? I only see a reference to
[https://github.com/aws/aws-cli](https://github.com/aws/aws-cli)

------
vikingcaffiene
At the risk of sounding overly negative, what value does this bring exactly?
The existing CLI does exactly the same thing except one just prefixes the
command with 'aws'...

~~~
cherioo
From the gif it can auto-completes commands as well as resource name.

~~~
lambda
Wouldn't implementing bash/zsh completions achieve the same result?

~~~
bowmessage
Not for instance ids, bucket names, and the like.

~~~
gnur
They could also be auto completed, it's not that hard, but it would be slow
unless you cache it to some degree.

------
sciurus
Some backstory on the project: [http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/12/saws-
combined-into-aws-cli](http://www.infoq.com/news/2015/12/saws-combined-into-
aws-cli)

~~~
codezero
I'm going to do my own digging when I'm not mobile but do you or anyone else
know if there is a generalized library to provide an auto completing CLI like
SAWS? That would be super useful for a lot of tools.

~~~
NachoDuck
I'm not sure if this particular tool makes use of it but saws uses the python-
prompt-toolkit - [https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-
toolkit](https://github.com/jonathanslenders/python-prompt-toolkit)

~~~
thomasballinger
Indeed it does, [https://github.com/awslabs/aws-
shell/blob/master/setup.py#L1...](https://github.com/awslabs/aws-
shell/blob/master/setup.py#L10)

Python Prompt Toolkit is pretty stellar, enough so to motivated writing a
command line interface in Python instead of another language in my opinion.

------
wincent
Looks great but this is not the kind of thing I want to be driving
interactively. Rather, I want my interactions with AWS to be automated as much
as possible, via a tool like Ansible or similar.

------
volaski
Is there a feature to upload to s3 buckets from local? That would be cool.

~~~
vbsteven
You can do that through the regular AWS cli tools with "aws s3 cp..." or with
external tools like s3cmd which is a third party s3 cli client.

~~~
dv_says
In fact, this even can even sync new/modified/deleted files, similar to rsync.
Very handy for deploying static assets or backups, for example.

    
    
       aws s3 sync --delete [--acl public-read] ...

------
sublimecalm
I do like this tool. But it is not a replacement for quality web applications,
which is an area I would still say that AWS is failing to deliver.

